# Waukesha county WI plow subs wanted



## badgerfan (Jun 7, 2009)

Growing landscape company is looking to add a couple more reliable snow plow subcontractors who have their own truck/plow setup in the Waukesha county area in Wisconsin. We have various routes ready to go and need a few more trucks to help our team out. We pay $50.00 to $70.00 per hour plus bonuses and end of year retention bonus. If you are interested let me know and we can talk.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

please give me a call or text im interested 414-510-5236 I live in the eagle area


----------

